# Controller advice please



## dpasdernick (Jul 28, 2018)

Guys,

For years I've used a Roland XP-80 keyboard to control external hardware and software synths. I love the action and it's 76 keys. It has 4 sliders that can send out Midi CC and has the classic Roland pitch/mod combo joystick.

I've seen people using dedicated controllers (like the Prosonus Faderport) and thought it would be cool to be able to access alot of parameters in the hardware and software synths I use.

A while back I bought a Novation Zero-G control surface. While it had a ton of potential it did not slot in well and I found it hard to set up.

Recently I bought a Komplete Kontrol 61 (the older version) I did like the way int integrated into Komplete Ultimate and those LED lights were lovely but the non-traditional pitch/mod strips and clunkiness with eternal hardware gave me doubts and I returned it.

Now I have an Akai Advance 61 which has a lot of interesting features. Creating an 8 layer multi with 8 different VST's. It also has some basic control over Cubase and my external synths. It was also dirt cheap. 

When I see the pros on YouTube no one seems to be using an Akai or a Komplete Kontrol. 

Should I keep the XP-80 and buy a Behringer or Presonus control surface? What are you guys using these days?

Sorry for the long post. Thanks for any advice.

All the very best,

Darren


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jul 31, 2018)

I see lots of pro's on YouTube using Komplete Kontrol keyboards, mostly the S88, which I use as well. It's really about personal preference, and if you can demo a few I'd personally do that (sounds like you have a local shop that allows returns?). Another good, and inexpensive controller (which I also use) is the Nektar Impact LX88+ which integrates nicely with most DAW's. I hear what you're saying about the Novation, I had that unit as well and hated the "wrapper" software that you had to use. Do you have an iPad? If so, you can also use that as a control surface with apps such as TouchOSC and Lemur. I also dislike the touch strips on the S88, but simply use my iPhone as a MOD wheel (TouchOSC) and I can place it right on my lap if I want, very handy.


----------



## galactic orange (Jul 31, 2018)

dpasdernick said:


> Guys,
> 
> For years I've used a Roland XP-80 keyboard to control external hardware and software synths. I love the action and it's 76 keys. It has 4 sliders that can send out Midi CC and has the classic Roland pitch/mod combo joystick.
> 
> ...



The XP-80 has a great set of keys. I wish I hadn’t sold mine. Loved, loved that board and the way Patch editing was laid out.

Anywho, I like the Nektar Panorama P1 as something with a lot of knobs and sliders. It’s very lightweight (probably TOO light). It’s easy to switch between modes, but the screen is a little “meh”.

That being said, I’ll be getting a KK MK2 probably within the week so I’ll give you my opinion of it vs the XP-80 if I can remember to.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 1, 2018)

You can have all of the faders and knobs but if the software doesn’t add extra benefits like multiple CCs ganged onto a button knob or fader it’s all down to if it looks cool or can be set on the main controller somewhere easily accessible.
I got rid of a BCF200, QuNexus, Bome Box, Leap Motion and various MIDI Solutions pedals for a Physis K4.
It’s so good I use only 1 x 88 note controller now.
It runs Scope DSP FX and Mixers, Omni hosting a Keyscape, Zebra2HZ, PianoTeq and Kontakt.
Then a racked Studio Electronics Code 8 OD, 2 x SE-02s and an HX-3 Hammond Leslie hardware module.and it’s fierce.
I can jump from a Bruno Mars tune using Rhodes, 4 synths on pads and bass, Horn Sections, Hammond B3/Leslie 122 FPGA Module, and using 1 performance with 4 scenes cover all the parts used in the studio recording.

They’re on sale for 1800 bucks at Kraft Music, it’s the hands down the finest controller made.
VST instrument control is unique and effective, multi CC ganging, buttons for articulations set to step mode, normal or toggle.

Pardon me for being a trifle excited, but it’s an amazing controller


----------



## brett (Aug 1, 2018)

Would you think the same way about the Physis if you weren’t gigging though Chim?



chimuelo said:


> You can have all of the faders and knobs but if the software doesn’t add extra benefits like multiple CCs ganged onto a button knob or fader it’s all down to if it looks cool or can be set on the main controller somewhere easily accessible.
> I got rid of a BCF200, QuNexus, Bome Box, Leap Motion and various MIDI Solutions pedals for a Physis K4.
> It’s so good I use only 1 x 88 note controller now.
> It runs Scope DSP FX and Mixers, Omni hosting a Keyscape, Zebra2HZ, PianoTeq and Kontakt.
> ...


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 1, 2018)

Most definately.
At home I can map entire hardware synths to it, in their own bank, which are 4 of them in a scene.
The fact something is great to gig with or sounds good in an array of speakers is a bigger plus once I get back to my basement studio.


----------



## dpasdernick (Aug 1, 2018)

Thanks for the great advice guys! I was lucky enough to be able to audition a few options via Guitar Center. I looked at the following:

Komplete Kontrol 61key Mk1 vresion. - Love the key bed and loved the LED lights (I know that's kind of shallow ) Didn't like the pitch and mod strips and found it a little non-intuitive when trying to control anything that wasn't native instruments... especially external hardware.

Akai Advance 61 - The key bed isn't bad just not as slick as the Komplete Kontrol. The VIP software was pretty robust and I was able to create some cool multis with various plugins. In fact one of my dream hardware synths back in the day was the Yamaha TX816. (8 DX7's in a rack) Beleive it or not I used 4 instances of Dexed ( the free DX plugin), panned and detuned the instances and had a TX 416 within the VIP wrapper. Sounded amazing. In the end I decidedd to take this back as well. The 61 keys were a scale-down from my XP-80 and while it's cool to integrate a lot of VST's within VIP the novelty wore off rather fast. VST instruments that were not in the VIP database were tedious to warngle into it.

So...

I found a Roland FA-08 online for a decent price. It delivers 88 keys, some knobs for tweaking sounds, access to the full Integra sound collection, the D-Beam control which hopefully will be a great way to control expression. The real good news is that I will now sell my Integra 7 as I can have the FA do pretty much the same thing sound-wise (I know it doesn't hold as many sounds as the Integra, etc)

I will most likely retire my trusty XP-80 as well and free up some cash for more software but it's been with me for a long time and I have a soft place in heart for it.

Thanks again for the input gentlemen. Much appreciated!

Darren


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 1, 2018)

TX816s were great for Bass and Synth/FM Piano.
Use to hang with a friend in Vegas that used 4 for Bass and 4 for FM Piano.
He pushed bass so they could have a 4 piece horn section and he kept the dance floor packed.

Glad you got something you liked.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Aug 3, 2018)

dpasdernick said:


> Komplete Kontrol 61key Mk1 vresion



Before pulling the trigger, I would try out an MKII, it has some great new features and traditional Mod/pitch bend wheels. If you use a lot of Kontakt stuff, those Led lights are great to have as many libraries have it all mapped out for you.


----------



## dpasdernick (Aug 3, 2018)

Wolfie2112 said:


> Before pulling the trigger, I would try out an MKII, it has some great new features and traditional Mod/pitch bend wheels. If you use a lot of Kontakt stuff, those Led lights are great to have as many libraries have it all mapped out for you.



Wolfie,

Thanks for the input. I came close to considering the Mk II as Sweetwater had a demo for around 529.00 I think. I ended up buying the Roland FA-08. I know it doesn't have the groovy lights and direct hooks into Komplete but I have to tell you I am in love with this puppy. I'm selling my Integra 7 because the FA has almost identical sound and money-wise it should be close to a wash. the D-Beam controller allows me to just wave my hand over it to control expression. I was doing this with some of my Orchestral Tools libraries and it was working very well. Add to the controller features the fact that it is a very robust synth and even plays well with Cubase and I'm pretty happy. Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Aug 3, 2018)

dpasdernick said:


> I am in love with this puppy.



Then that is all that matters! Glad you found a good one.


----------

